# New to forum



## My 3 kitties (May 28, 2021)

Hello! 
I have 3 fur boys! They were farm rescues. I have been their human mom since they were 8 weeks old, brothers, they are now 16 years old!


----------



## StanAndAlf (May 16, 2021)

Welcome! Would love to see some photos...


----------



## miscellaneous (May 24, 2021)

Hi My. Wow... sweet sixteen! How wonderful!


----------

